# Building up aluminum OCR worth it?



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

*Building up aluminum OCR or TCR worth it?*

I have a SuperGo (now Performance) Scattante 53 cm full ultegra bike and was thinking about buying a used aluminum TCR or OCR Giant frame to move the parts over to. The 53 cm is a touch too big for me I think so size change is part of my motivation.

Is it worth it or should I just buy a new carbon Giant OCR or TCR frame/fork new to hang my parts on? If my current bike had sora I'd probably just buy a new bike...


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Nevermind. I won a TCR Alliance Al/Carbon frame  Now the question is what do I put on it?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Ultegra SL, Rol wheels, Thomson stem, seatpost


----------

